# Is Netflix available on TiVo Mini?



## buscuitboy

OK, I am seeing all kinds of ads for this TiVo mini and they state it allows you to access internet content including Hulu, Pandora, Spotify, Youtube and more. However, in several online areas, I see NO mention of it allowing access to Netflix. 

I'm a little concerned that this feature has been left out of the mini. I would think if its included, it would be a HUGE selling point and they would definitely include it in the descriptions. Can anyone confirm if the mini has Netflix access or not?


----------



## southerndoc

I posted this in another thread. I sent an email to Tom Rogers (TiVo CEO) and Reed Hastings (CEO of Netflix) about this. I received a phone call from TiVo's executive relations team yesterday. I was told that they are working on putting Netflix on the Mini's, but they wanted to go ahead and release the Mini so people could enjoy it. He hesitated to give a time frame in his voicemail, but eventually said it should be within the year.


----------



## jjd_87

You can't be serious? Take a look at any of the other threads talking about the Mini, or any of the multiple different reviews. 

No Netflix as of right now. Maybe later if your good and eat all your veggies.


----------



## buscuitboy

jjd_87 said:


> You can't be serious? Take a look at any of the other threads talking about the Mini, or any of the multiple different reviews.
> 
> No Netflix as of right now. Maybe later if your good and eat all your veggies.


I have better things to do with my time & this is MUCH easier than searching other threads. INSTANT answer 

Thanks for the info and looks like its another strike against the mini (for now)....


----------



## Digital Man

geekmedic said:


> I posted this in another thread. I sent an email to Tom Rogers (TiVo CEO) and Reed Hastings (CEO of Netflix) about this. I received a phone call from TiVo's executive relations team yesterday. I was told that they are working on putting Netflix on the Mini's, but they wanted to go ahead and release the Mini so people could enjoy it. He hesitated to give a time frame in his voicemail, but eventually said it should be within the year.


This is great news. This is the first confirmation we've had that Tivo does intend to eventually add Netflix to the Mini.

DM


----------



## aaronwt

Digital Man said:


> This is great news. This is the first confirmation we've had that Tivo does intend to eventually add Netflix to the Mini.
> 
> DM


But they also intend to have all HD menus. Three years later and we are still waiting. Hopefully Netflix doesn't take that long.


----------



## magnus

aaronwt said:


> But they also intend to have all HD menus. Three years later and we are still waiting. Hopefully Netflix doesn't take that long.


+1 where are we with the HD menus and the different settings for each family member? I think we'll see it on the next product version but not on the Premiere line.


----------



## Arcady

Does the Mini have any SD menus at all? Like settings? Or is it all HDUI?


----------



## Dan203

Arcady said:


> Does the Mini have any SD menus at all? Like settings? Or is it all HDUI?


The settings menus are just like the Premiere. Most of them are SDUI, but some flop back and forth between SDUI and HDUI.


----------



## Arcady

Thanks.


----------



## HeatherA

Just picked up a mini yesterday... and re-subscribed to Netflix... this explains why no mention of Netflix on the mini box. Bummer. Spent most of the day just trying to get Netflix running on my other TiVos (v301 error) and now find out I wasted my time since I can't watch on my mini anyway.


----------



## moyekj

HeatherA said:


> Just picked up a mini yesterday... and re-subscribed to Netflix... this explains why no mention of Netflix on the mini box. Bummer. Spent most of the day just trying to get Netflix running on my other TiVos (v301 error) and now find out I wasted my time since I can't watch on my mini anyway.


 FYI, for solving the v301 error on other boxes I recently found a better workaround than rebooting the box is simply resetting network by renewing DHCP lease (if you use DHCP):
Settings-Network-Change network Settings-Get automatically from DHCP server


----------



## Dan203

moyekj said:


> FYI, for solving the v301 error on other boxes I recently found a better workaround than rebooting the box is simply resetting network by renewing DHCP lease (if you use DHCP):
> Settings-Network-Change network Settings-Get automatically from DHCP server


Interesting. Does using a static IP eliminate the problem then?


----------



## moyekj

Dan203 said:


> Interesting. Does using a static IP eliminate the problem then?


 No I don't think so. I have MAC reservations set for my router so renewing DHCP doesn't assign a new IP - it always gets same IP. But for some reason just resetting the network seems to do the trick. There must be some kind of network caching the series 4 TiVos are doing that a network reset clears (and obviously a full reboot resets as well). My guess is unplugging the ethernet cable for a few seconds would also fix things. It's a TiVo bug, but at least there's a better workaround than a full reboot.


----------



## gweempose

moyekj said:


> FYI, for solving the v301 error on other boxes I recently found a better workaround than rebooting the box is simply resetting network by renewing DHCP lease (if you use DHCP):
> Settings-Network-Change network Settings-Get automatically from DHCP server


Thanks for the tip! It's a very frustrating error, and it takes forever to reboot the TiVo.


----------



## Dan203

moyekj said:


> No I don't think so. I have MAC reservations set for my router so renewing DHCP doesn't assign a new IP - it always gets same IP. But for some reason just resetting the network seems to do the trick. There must be some kind of network caching the series 4 TiVos are doing that a network reset clears (and obviously a full reboot resets as well). My guess is unplugging the ethernet cable for a few seconds would also fix things. It's a TiVo bug, but at least there's a better workaround than a full reboot.


Hmmm... Seems TiVo should be able to detect this error and reset the NIC automatically. Or at the very least throw up a screen with the option to reset the NIC and try again.


----------



## HeatherA

My error seems to have resolved itself overnight. All I did was de-authorize everything on Netflix's end and the next morning it was working on all my boxes.


----------



## hotzorro

This really sux....where is NetFlix on the Mini? Went to set it up for my kids yesterday and was really disappointed....


----------



## aaronwt

Where did you hear that Netflix was on the Mini?


----------



## Dan203

He probably just assumed, like most people. TiVo has Netflix on the main DVR so it makes no sense why it's not on the Mini. All the other apps on the main DVR are on the Mini, Netflix is the only exception.


----------



## aaronwt

Dan203 said:


> He probably just assumed, like most people. TiVo has Netflix on the main DVR so it makes no sense why it's not on the Mini. All the other apps on the main DVR are on the Mini, Netflix is the only exception.


The box omits saying anything about Netflix and then says to check www.tivo.com/mini for a current list of broadband content available.


----------



## buscuitboy

yea, once they get Netflix and dynamic tuning options available on the mini, I am on board with it. Until then, I'm just going to keep using my older Series 3s instead. I am assuming and hoping both of these issues will be worked out by the time TiVo introduces their next line of DVRs (Series 5) sometime hopefully in the fall.


----------



## Dan203

aaronwt said:


> The box omits saying anything about Netflix and then says to check www.tivo.com/mini for a current list of broadband content available.


I know they don't advertise it, but it's still a reasonable assumption since it's available on the main TiVo DVR.


----------



## Rose4uKY

I was told today that Netflix is coming to the mini but I wasn't given a time frame. Trying to decide if I should sell my series 3 and get a new premiere with minis or not. I am moving and my boyfriend kind of wants to try Dish the Hopper with it's Joey's which is similar to Tivo and the minis. Our cable company insight just got bought out by time warner and were not real happy. Wish I could talk to someone who had Dish and this setup to see which they liked better. Today Tivo told me during July you get free Mocha with the premiere and that the mini's have mocha built in. I need to read up on it and see exactly what all it does.


----------



## mr_smits

Rose4uKY said:


> I was told today that Netflix is coming to the mini but I wasn't given a time frame. Trying to decide if I should sell my series 3 and get a new premiere with minis or not. I am moving and my boyfriend kind of wants to try Dish the Hopper with it's Joey's which is similar to Tivo and the minis. Our cable company insight just got bought out by time warner and were not real happy. Wish I could talk to someone who had Dish and this setup to see which they liked better. Today Tivo told me during July you get free Mocha with the premiere and that the mini's have mocha built in. I need to read up on it and see exactly what all it does.


If you do end up trying out DISH with the Hopper and Joeys and slingbox, let us know how you like it. DISH seems to be leading the way with their offering.


----------



## BigJimOutlaw

Rose4uKY said:


> I was told today that Netflix is coming to the mini but I wasn't given a time frame. Trying to decide if I should sell my series 3 and get a new premiere with minis or not. I am moving and my boyfriend kind of wants to try Dish the Hopper with it's Joey's which is similar to Tivo and the minis. Our cable company insight just got bought out by time warner and were not real happy. Wish I could talk to someone who had Dish and this setup to see which they liked better. Today Tivo told me during July you get free Mocha with the premiere and that the mini's have mocha built in. I need to read up on it and see exactly what all it does.


I'd be hard-pressed to recommend buying a Premiere at this point as signs point to new Series 5 hardware in the Sept/Oct window, unless you HAVE to get something sooner. The new Tivos will almost definitely have moca built-in too.


----------



## ph3nom

Just placed an order for 2 mini's, assuming netflix was available. Good to know, tho I'm going ahead with it. I have 2 Roku XD boxes I've been using for a couple years for netflix and Amazon Prime. I'll keep those around til the mini supports them.


----------



## Dan203

Rumor has it Netflix for the Mini will be released soon. Here's hoping the rumor is true.


----------



## HeatherA

Dan203 said:


> Rumor has it Netflix for the Mini will be released soon. Here's hoping the rumor is true.


I can almost never get Netflix to work on my Premiere boxes without issues. If it's released for the mini I hope it's stored and run from the mini as opposed to accessing it from the Premiere.


----------



## Rose4uKY

My boyfriend said he got Netflix to work on the mini he hooked up yesterday in our bedroom. He had to log in even though he was logged in on the Premiere box. But when were in the Living Room he has a Roku and likes using Netflix on the Roku. But somehow he said it worked on the mini for him so I was assuming an update came out I don't know. But I love the premiere it's nice and the mini's are cool too. Glad we didn't do Dish with the Joey's and Hoppers now and glad we stuck with Tivo.



HeatherA said:


> I can almost never get Netflix to work on my Premiere boxes without issues. If it's released for the mini I hope it's stored and run from the mini as opposed to accessing it from the Premiere
> QUOTE]


----------



## Dan203

HeatherA said:


> I can almost never get Netflix to work on my Premiere boxes without issues. If it's released for the mini I hope it's stored and run from the mini as opposed to accessing it from the Premiere.


The other apps don't use the Premiere. They launch locally on the Mini. So it's highly unlikely Netflix would be any different. If it's like the other apps it should run considerably better on the Mini then it does on the Premiere too.


----------



## sbiller

Netflix is working on both of my Mini's. Amazon icon is there now as well but it doesn't work.










The app launches about twice as fast as my XL4.


----------



## aaronwt

sbiller said:


> Netflix is working on both of my Mini's. Amazon icon is there now as well but it doesn't work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The app launches about twice as fast as my XL4.


I'm seeing the same thing on my Mini in my bedroom.
I'll need to check my other Mini later.

And yes, Netflix launches alot faster than it does from my Elites.

EDIT: Hmm. I signed into Netflix, navigated away and then launched the app again. Then I started playing the test video that shows the resolution and bitrate. After 15 or 20 seconds my Mini rebooted.

I'll need to try it again after it's finished booting up.


----------



## aaronwt

The same thing happened again. I started streaming a different Netflix title this time. After 15 or 20 seconds the Mini rebooted again.

EDIT: I think it has something to do with 1080P. I tried a 720P title and played it for a few minutes with no issues. But as soon as I tried a title with 1080P streams, when it goes to the 1080P bitrate, the Mini reboots. At least on the Mini in my bedroom. I'll need to try my other Mini and see if it exhibits the same behavior.


----------



## sbiller

aaronwt said:


> The same thing happened again. I started streaming a different Netflix title this time. After 15 or 20 seconds the Mini rebooted again.
> 
> EDIT: I think it has something to do with 1080P. I tried a 720P title and played it for a few minutes with no issues. But as soon as I tried a title with 1080P streams, when it goes to the 1080P bitrate, the Mini reboots. At least on the Mini in my bedroom. I'll need to try my other Mini and see if it exhibits the same behavior.


I've been playing a TV show (Breaking Bad) for 14 minutes. So far so good.


----------



## aaronwt

sbiller said:


> I've been playing a TV show (Breaking Bad) for 14 minutes. So far so good.


I had the same results with my other Mini. As soon as it switched to the 1080P24 stream, the Mini rebooted. I have no issues when playing a 720P or lower stream.

EDIT: I just tried the Breaking Bad Pilot. The same thing for me. As soon as it switched to the 1080P24 stream, my Mini rebooted.


----------



## aaronwt

Ok. So it must not actually have anything to do with the 1080P24 stream, but with the output of the Mini. I just forced the output of the Mini to only 720P, by unchecking the other resolutions. Now when I play the test video, I can play the regular 1080P stream and the two SUperHD streams without issue. Since Amazon didn't work on the Mini, the highest resolution I had ever used from the Mini was 1080i. But both of my Minis cannot output at 1080P24. As soon as they switch to that output resolution, they reboot.

So sbiller, what resolution is your Mini set to output? Are you able to output them at 1080P24(which is only pass through)? Or are your output resolutions set for 1080i and lower?


----------



## sbiller

aaronwt said:


> Ok. So it must not actually have anything to do with the 1080P24 stream, but with the output of the Mini. I just forced the output of the Mini to only 720P, by unchecking the other resolutions. Now when I play the test video, I can play the regular 1080P stream and the two SUperHD streams without issue. Since Amazon didn't work on the Mini, the highest resolution I had ever used from the Mini was 1080i. But both of my Minis cannot output at 1080P24. As soon as they switch to that output resolution, they reboot.
> 
> So sbiller, what resolution is your Mini set to output? Are you able to output them at 1080P24(which is only pass through)? Or are your output resolutions set for 1080i and lower?


The Mini where I was performing the primary testing was set to 720p. It turns out the other (3rd bedroom) TV is capable of 1080p. I enabled that as a video format and like you, as soon as the Super HD stream switched to 1080p, the Mini rebooted. I assume this one should be an easy one for TiVo to correct.


----------



## lessd

sbiller said:


> The Mini where I was performing the primary testing was set to 720p. It turns out the other (3rd bedroom) TV is capable of 1080p. I enabled that as a video format and like you, as soon as the Super HD stream switched to 1080p, the Mini rebooted. I assume this one should be an easy one for TiVo to correct.


If TiVo knows about it.


----------



## aaronwt

lessd said:


> If TiVo knows about it.


They must know about with all the beta testing they do.

At least now I know it isn't just me. I know this was the first content I had tried on my Minis that was output in 1080P24.


----------



## NoVa

aaronwt said:


> They must know about with all the beta testing they do.
> 
> At least now I know it isn't just me. I know this was the first content I had tried on my Minis that was output in 1080P24.


Yes the beta testers are us 

Anyhow, not going to look a gift horse in the mouth but once again, TiVo couldn't give us a heads up or at least optimized their offerings...is that too much to ask?


----------



## tivoboy

I saw this this morning, tested it a bit, boom it crashes the box pretty quickly. Haven't tried forcing the TV to only do 720p, but I think there is a way to force the netflix stream to only do 720p so that might be easier.


----------



## aaronwt

tivoboy said:


> I saw this this morning, tested it a bit, boom it crashes the box pretty quickly. Haven't tried forcing the TV to only do 720p, but I think there is a way to force the netflix stream to only do 720p so that might be easier.


Just uncheck 1080P24 as an output option for the TiVo Mini and it won't reboot. It will then play the 1080P streams, but the Mini will scale it down to 1080i or 720P for output.


----------



## Cheezmo

My Mini doesn't even have the "Available From..." section on the Browse TV & Movies screen. It shows it is running software version 20.3.1-01-6-A92 and successfully connected to the network this morning.

What am I missing?


----------



## Dan203

Do you have Netflix enabled on the host TiVo? I believe the Mini will only show apps that are enabled on the host TiVo.


----------



## Cheezmo

Yes it is. I even launched it on my Premiere XL4 to make sure it was set up. I also noticed that Hulu+ does not show up on my Premiere.

I went to the website and made sure that "enable video downloads" was turned on. It is for the premiere, but the Mini says "n/a".


----------



## Dan203

Maybe a reboot of the Mini is in order? Or the host? Or both?


----------



## Cheezmo

I found where Hulu was disabled on the Premiere, turned all the video providers on, then rebooted the mini. Still no Netflix on the mini (Hulu+ did show up there). I guess rebooting the Premiere (will wait until nothing is recording) is my next thing to try.


----------



## davezatz

Cheezmo said:


> Still no Netflix on the mini (Hulu+ did show up there). I guess rebooting the Premiere (will wait until nothing is recording) is my next thing to try.


Nah, they pulled the whole menu item from the Mini. Assume they'll work out the kinks and then launch for reals with a press release or some such.


----------



## tivoboy

Yeah, mine is gone too. :-(


----------



## HarperVision

aaronwt said:


> Just uncheck 1080P24 as an output option for the TiVo Mini and it won't reboot. It will then play the 1080P streams, but the Mini will scale it down to 1080i or 720P for output.


You're not scaling down the resolution at all going from 1080P24 to 1080i, it's still 1920x1080 pixels. You're just changing the refresh/frame rate.


----------



## aaronwt

HarperVision said:


> You're not scaling down the resolution at all going from 1080P24 to 1080i, it's still 1920x1080 pixels. You're just changing the refresh/frame rate.


I suppose I should have said it would interlace the 1080P content to 1080i.


----------



## Dan203

HarperVision said:


> You're not scaling down the resolution at all going from 1080P24 to 1080i, it's still 1920x1080 pixels. You're just changing the refresh/frame rate.


Actually it's a bit more complicated then that. Converting [email protected] to [email protected] requires a technique called telecine. You probably remember back in the DVD days when progressive DVD players used something called 3:2 pull down? Well that's also called reverse telecine. DVDs required 29.97fps interlaced video so movies were telecined during authoring to convert them from 24fps to 29.97fps. With BluRay and Netflix the source is left at 24fps so the playback device has to apply telecine on the fly for 1080i output. Since it's not an exact conversion it can cause some quality issues. So whenever possible you should use [email protected] for watching movies.


----------



## stoli412

Dan203 said:


> So whenever possible you should use [email protected] for watching movies.


I'll just add the caveat that you need to have a display that properly supports 1080p24. This isn't a feature on many low-end or mid-range displays and/or is implemented very poorly on others.


----------



## Dan203

Yes you need a TV with a refresh rate of at least 120Hz otherwise a similar conversion is just happening inside the TV instead. With a 120Hz TV the math is even, they can simply display each frame for 5 cycles of the clock. With a 60Hz TV it's not even so they're back to using a 2:3 conversion to make it work out which can result in some stuttering, especially on smooth pans.


----------



## HarperVision

Dan203 said:


> Actually it's a bit more complicated then that. Converting [email protected] to [email protected] requires a technique called telecine. You probably remember back in the DVD days when progressive DVD players used something called 3:2 pull down? Well that's also called reverse telecine. DVDs required 29.97fps interlaced video so movies were telecined during authoring to convert them from 24fps to 29.97fps. With BluRay and Netflix the source is left at 24fps so the playback device has to apply telecine on the fly for 1080i output. Since it's not an exact conversion it can cause some quality issues. So whenever possible you should use [email protected] for watching movies.


Thanks for preaching to the choir! ;-) I was trying to keep it simple. Refresh rates of 48, 72 and 96Hz work as well. I used to love setting up the old CRT projection systems with 48Hz to simulate movie theater film flicker! We at TAW, Inc. were one of, if not the first, consumer video companies to introduce these refresh rates as multiples of film's 24 Hz to get rid of judder. It was a feature in our TAW Rock+ scaler known as "Judder Terminator". Using the output of that device into the TAW-HD900 CRT at 48Hz was such a cool effect!


----------



## kherr

Dan203 said:


> Rumor has it Netflix for the Mini will be released soon. Here's hoping the rumor is true.


Let's not forget Amazon Prime Instant (Premiere included).........

Amazon has a teaser logo making it look like it is supports Tivo but has a grayed disclaimer that Tivo is not supported ......... so why even have the logo there ?????


----------



## monkeydust

kherr said:


> Let's not forget Amazon Prime Instant (Premiere included).........
> 
> Amazon has a teaser logo making it look like it is supports Tivo but has a grayed disclaimer that Tivo is not supported ......... so why even have the logo there ?????


Yeah, I'm wondering if Amazon Prime instant will be available on the mini and not the Premiere. I may have to move the Mini into the bedroom and the Premiere to the basement if that's the case. May be that way since apps on the Premiere are so freakin slow.


----------



## Dan203

I could see them releasing an Amazon Prime app for the Mini and new S5 only. They have much better hardware and should be able to run the app much better then the Premiere. If the hold up has anything to do with hardware then once the S5 is released I suspect we'll see something from Amazon.

Although I hope they retain some way to do the download method for rentals and purchases.


----------



## sbiller

Dan203 said:


> I could see them releasing an Amazon Prime app for the Mini and new S5 only. They have much better hardware and should be able to run the app much better then the Premiere. If the hold up has anything to do with hardware then once the S5 is released I suspect we'll see something from Amazon.
> 
> Although I hope they retain some way to do the download method for rentals and purchases.


Agreed. Seems possible that Amazon wouldn't want to release a Prime Streaming app to an underpowered platform.


----------



## aaronwt

Dan203 said:


> I could see them releasing an Amazon Prime app for the Mini and new S5 only. They have much better hardware and should be able to run the app much better then the Premiere. If the hold up has anything to do with hardware then once the S5 is released I suspect we'll see something from Amazon.
> 
> Although I hope they retain some way to do the download method for rentals and purchases.


I hope so too. Since, unless something has changed, the Amazon downloads to TiVos are the only way to get 1080P content from Amazon. While Amazon streaming is only 720P.


----------



## ADent

sbiller said:


> Agreed. Seems possible that Amazon wouldn't want to release a Prime Streaming app to an underpowered platform.


Right, because my two year old Sony Blu-ray player that does Amazon is a power house.


----------



## Dan203

The chip in the Premiere wasn't even state of the art back when it was released 3.5 years ago. It doesn't even technically meet the minimum system requirements for Adobe Air. So it's very possible that Amazon and other services are holding out for better hardware. The Mini has a much more modern chip that's akin to the one used in Samsung Smart TVs, which also use Adobe Air and have a Amazon Prime app. The next gen TiVo, which is rumored to be released some time this week, will have a similar chip to the Mini. So if they are holding off for better hardware then we shouldn't have to wait very long.


----------



## mr_smits

Dan203 said:


> The next gen TiVo, which is rumored to be released some time this week


I must have missed that!


----------



## Philmatic

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/369848332459315200New update for the Mini, includes HTML 5 Netflix application. No word on DTA.


----------



## aaronwt

Philmatic said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/369848332459315200New update for the Mini, includes HTML 5 Netflix application. No word on DTA.


That sounds great. Hopefully they fixed the 1080p24 output issue.


----------



## dave13077

Philmatic said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/369848332459315200New update for the Mini, includes HTML 5 Netflix application. No word on DTA.


I have forced a connection a few times on my Mini and also the Premiere it is linked to. I still do not have Netflix. Any suggestions?


----------



## jmpage2

Interestingly she also said something about DTA showing up for the Roamio. I would have thought that Premiere needs an update before DTA is working.


----------



## Dan203

jmpage2 said:


> Interestingly she also said something about DTA showing up for the Roamio. I would have thought that Premiere needs an update before DTA is working.


That's why she said "Roamio". I assume the Roamio units are shipping with a newer version of the software then what we have on our Premiere units. We probably wont see the update for Premiere units for a couple weeks, or maybe not even until the Fall update whenever that happens to be.


----------



## jmpage2

Yes, I somehow missed the Raomio announcement, which is surprising considering my gadget fetish.

Looks like I can tell my wife what I would like for an anniversary gift this year. Anyone want a good deal on an XL4 + Stream?


----------



## TiVoMargret

Hi all,

Sorry -- I just learned that while the software update is now available for Mini, Netflix won't actually appear for a few days, possibly not until Monday.

--Margret


----------



## monkeydust

TiVoMargret said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Sorry -- I just learned that while the software update is now available for Mini, Netflix won't actually appear for a few days, possibly not until Monday.
> 
> --Margret


Hah, I spent an hour trying to get it to show up. I updated, rebooted, did a complete system reset and been in and out of every setting at least 3 times!


----------



## stoli412

The new Netflix app popped up on my Mini this morning. It's very fast, and when you search from the TiVo UI it takes you directly to the show as described. It still doesn't support the new profiles but hopefully that will be added soon.


----------



## monkeydust

Cool, thanks for the heads up!


----------



## Dan203

Does it still crash if you have 1080p/24 set as an output type? (mine is connected to a 720p TV so I can't even test it)


----------



## davezatz

Dan203 said:


> Does it still crash if you have 1080p/24 set as an output type? (mine is connected to a 720p TV so I can't even test it)


Not sure what res my Twitter pal was using, but when he stopped Netflix playback last night, the Mini rebooted:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/371093706759098368
I logged into the Netflix app, but ended up not watching anything so I can't report back. Wonder what that Amazon app icon was all about, as that did not make a return with Netflix.


----------



## Dan203

Maybe they're closer to releasing a Prime Streaming app then we think.


----------



## cmaas

Opened the iOS Netflix app last night and to my surprise when I selected a movie it asked if I wanted to view it on my iPhone or "Theatre" (the name of the mini hooked up the the projector in my home theater). I ran down, powered up and sure enough, there was the Netflix app ready to go! I have a Premier XL4 that I had logged into Netflix on, but almost never used due to slowness and awkward implementation. I had never even looked for Netflix on the Mini. Netflix-on-Mini was great! Fast and intuitive!

Good things happening at Tivo these days!


----------



## sbiller

Confirmed DIAL Support on both Mini's with the YouTube and Netflix iOS apps. 

One of two attached TVs supports 1080p. The new Netflix app immediately starts playing 1080p which is a welcome change. When I exit from playing the stream, the Mini immediately reboots. This is 100% repeatable. 

The Mini running a lower resolution doesn't have a problem.


----------



## moyekj

It looks like this Netflix on Mini is the html5 version as the Roamio has. Finally! Now all we need on the Mini is Season Pass manager and To Do list to work.


----------



## sbiller

moyekj said:


> It looks like this Netflix on Mini is the html5 version as the Roamio has. Finally! Now all we need on the Mini is Season Pass manager and To Do list to work.


YouTube is the new version as well.


----------



## aaronwt

I just tried Netflix on both of my Minis. For some reason it is scaling the content to 1080P24. In the example short, even when it was at DVD resolution, the Mini was outputting 1080P24.
Then when I tried to exit out of Netflix, the Mini rebooted. I had the same result with both of my Minis. I'm waiting for them to finish booting to try it again.

EDIT: well this is weird. I checked the resolution output screen and it does show 1080P24, but ti doesn't say "pass through" like it doe son the Elites. So if 1080P24 is checked, then the Mini will scale to 1080P24 in Netflix. It was not scaling my TV viewing to 1080P24.

I guess I need to try some Netflix video content to make sure it will output that in 1080i and not 1080P24.


----------



## sbiller

aaronwt said:


> I just tried Netflix on both of my Minis. For some reason it is scaling the content to 1080P24. In the example short, even when it was at DVD resolution, the Mini was outputting 1080P24.
> Then when I tried to exit out of Netflix, the Mini rebooted. I had the same result with both of my Minis. I'm waiting for them to finish booting to try it again.
> 
> EDIT: well this is weird. I checked the resolution output screen and it does show 1080P24, but ti doesn't say "pass through" like it doe son the Elites. So if 1080P24 is checked, then the Mini will scale to 1080P24 in Netflix. It was not scaling my TV viewing to 1080P24.
> 
> I guess I need to try some Netflix video content to make sure it will output that in 1080i and not 1080P24.


It appears that it will scale all content from Netflix to 1080p24. The reboot only happens when I exit the app. I haven't been able to make it reboot while playing an actual stream.


----------



## aaronwt

sbiller said:


> It appears that it will scale all content from Netflix to 1080p24. The reboot only happens when I exit the app. I haven't been able to make it reboot while playing an actual stream.


Yes teh same here. It is playing the stream fine but it rebooted when I exited out of Netflix. I've only exited out of Netflix once though with each Mini. RIght now I'm playing back a couple of streams. RIght now I have 1080i and 1080p24 checked for resolution outputs. When in the Netflix menu it is sending 1080i and when I stream a title it is scaling to 1080P24.
I still need to find some video content to see if it it will scale that to 1080P24, which you would not want.

EDIT: OK as soon as I tried to exit out of the stream, that was playing this mini rebooted. Let me try to back out with the other Mini.

EDIT: The second Mini also rebooted.

i'll uncheck 1080P24 output this time to see if that makes a difference like before.


----------



## aaronwt

Yes. With 1080P24 unchecked neither of my Minis are rebooting.

So I guess TiVo still needs to get this figured out so 1080P24 output can be enabled.


----------



## nmpitt

Anyone else getting a V301 error when trying to access Netflix on the Mini? Not sure what i should try to fix it.


----------



## davezatz

aaronwt said:


> Yes. With 1080P24 unchecked neither of my Minis are rebooting.
> 
> So I guess TiVo still needs to get this figured out so 1080P24 output can be enabled.


Guess I didn't notice since my bedroom plasma is 720p.


----------



## sbiller

aaronwt said:


> Yes. With 1080P24 unchecked neither of my Minis are rebooting.
> 
> So I guess TiVo still needs to get this figured out so 1080P24 output can be enabled.


I sent an email to @tivodesign. She responded that they believe they have a fix for this issue and expect to release a minor update in mid-September to address it.


----------



## jimmyvs

nmpitt said:


> Anyone else getting a V301 error when trying to access Netflix on the Mini? Not sure what i should try to fix it.


I'm getting the same error. Connecting and restarting didn't fix it. Maybe a few more days...


----------



## aaronwt

It was working last night for me. I unchecked 1080p24 output and didn't have any more issues.


----------



## RockinRay

nmpitt said:


> Anyone else getting a V301 error when trying to access Netflix on the Mini? Not sure what i should try to fix it.


I also get this error and I am not sure what needs to be done to correct this?

Anyone have any ideas to try?


----------



## Scooby Doo

Same V301 error for me too. Tried a restart, which is about the only thing you can do on a Mini, but it didn't fix it.


----------



## VideoNavi

Netflix V301 error on a Mini. Is there common setup we have, such as using MoCA connection to P4 as network bridge? I'm tempted to try hard wired Ethernet.


----------



## Scooby Doo

I'm MOCA to an Actiontec bridge (attached to my router) and a Roamio Plus.


----------



## macery

Nope, both P4 and Mini hard-wired to giga switches and still v301 error


----------



## Rose4uKY

I just saw a message on my mini that Neflix was available now but I think it already was working..


----------



## sbiller

macery said:


> Nope, both P4 and Mini hard-wired to giga switches and still v301 error


I'm guessing that you'll need to contact TiVo. Its probably a back-end server configuration issue.


----------



## tivoboy

I'm getting an odd error now, watching a video, the resolution output is changing back and forth every 2-3 minutes from 1080i to 720p and back again.. Not sure what the best thing to resolve it is,


----------



## RockinRay

macery said:


> Nope, both P4 and Mini hard-wired to giga switches and still v301 error


+1 - Roamio and Mini to giga HP switch.


----------



## Dan203

tivoboy said:


> I'm getting an odd error now, watching a video, the resolution output is changing back and forth every 2-3 minutes from 1080i to 720p and back again.. Not sure what the best thing to resolve it is,


Netflix does that based on bandwidth. Th easiest way to avoid it is to set the TiVo to output a single resolution. That way if Netflix does change the resolution the TiVo will simply scale it to that one resolution and your TV wont keep freaking out trying to switch back and forth.


----------



## aaronwt

Dan203 said:


> Netflix does that based on bandwidth. Th easiest way to avoid it is to set the TiVo to output a single resolution. That way if Netflix does change the resolution the TiVo will simply scale it to that one resolution and your TV wont keep freaking out trying to switch back and forth.


If they ever get 1080P24 output working on the Mini then you can just check that along with the other outputs and the Mini will scale the netflix streams to 1080P24 avoiding any blanking screens from resolution changes.


----------



## Tivogre

So... I contacted Tivo Support (live chat) about the V301 error launching Netflix.

Their response:

Kevin Martin: My tivo mini just got an update and announced Netflix was added. I always get a V301 error... contact Customer Support

*Janee: I apologize for the confusion - we're not officially supporting Netflix on the Mini at this time. There is a good chance the Netflix icon will no longer be available within the next 24 hours. It is coming soon, but hasn't been launched officially yet.*

Kevin Martin: That doesn't make any sense. The message popped up on the screen today saying my software had updated, and Netflix was now available.

Kevin Martin: Several people on TivoCommunity say it is working for them.

Janee: I can certainly check and see if there is anything we can do to help you get it working now, but we have no officially released Netflix support for the Mini.

Janee: It will be just a moment while I take a look and see what we can do to help!

Kevin Martin: I would appreciate the help. Thanks!


----------



## aaronwt

So they had no idea a message was sent saying that Netflix is now available?


----------



## Tivogre

aaronwt said:


> So they had no idea a message was sent saying that Netflix is now available?


Nope:

Janee: Okay, thank you for your patience! So, what I've gathered is we are indeed updating software on the TiVo Mini boxes, which is intended to begin the process of enabling Netflix for the Mini boxes - at this time, Netflix is not entirely stable and we'll be officially launching the Netflix support on the Mini boxes within the next week, via a patch the Mini will download for you.

Janee: As it stands, I can try to help you get it working - but there is a chance that we'll need to wait for that update before you can properly use Netflix.

Kevin Martin: You sure know how to confuse your customers with those on screen messages!

Kevin Martin: I'd be willing to try to get it working if you are.


----------



## tivoboy

Dan203 said:


> Netflix does that based on bandwidth. Th easiest way to avoid it is to set the TiVo to output a single resolution. That way if Netflix does change the resolution the TiVo will simply scale it to that one resolution and your TV wont keep freaking out trying to switch back and forth.


odd, I don't have the problem with the P4XL, or other devices with my 50MB internet...I'll see if I can change it on the tivo directly


----------



## Dan203

tivoboy said:


> odd, I don't have the problem with the P4XL, or other devices with my 50MB internet...I'll see if I can change it on the tivo directly


Is the Mini connecting via MoCa or Ethernet? What about the Premiere? Maybe the Premiere has a better internet connection? Or maybe the Premiere is already set to only output one resolution>


----------



## Dan203

tivoboy said:


> odd, I don't have the problem with the P4XL, or other devices with my 50MB internet...I'll see if I can change it on the tivo directly


Is the Mini connecting via MoCa or Ethernet? What about the Premiere? Maybe the Premiere has a better internet connection? Or maybe the Premiere is already set to only output one resolution?


----------



## tivoboy

the mini is using MoCa, and both access the same network AP..but the TV screen refresh from the mini, only when running the netflix app from the mini is what is odd..


----------



## Dan203

I don't know. The TV I have my Mini connected to is only 720p so I have it set to always output 720p. I've only seen the flashing on my Elite which is connected to a nicer TV and where I have all the resolution options selected.


----------



## db12768

Is anyone currently having the Netflix V301 problem?

I set up a TiVo Mini a couple of weeks ago, and initially Netflix worked fine. I have it connected to my router via MoCA using the Actiontec bridge. I also have a P4 on the network (Wireless-N adapter) that has no problems accessing Netflix.

It started happening on Saturday the 19th. Could it have been due to this update?

http://www.zatznotfunny.com/2013-10/tivo-mini-receives-season-pass-manager-watch/

Thanks,
db


----------



## aaronwt

Netflix has been working fine on both of my Minis after the last update.


----------



## jdmass

Not only is it working fine, but it looks like Netflix user profiles are now on Tivo


----------



## Corran Horn

Netflix on the mini works about a million times better in terms of speed & responsiveness than it does on our Premiere4.


----------



## bfollowell

This may be answered somewhere on the web site and I've just overlooked it. I'm curious about the Tivo mini's ability to stream Netflix content. I know when I setup Netflix on my main Tivo unit, that takes up one of the five devices I'm allowed from my Netflix account. If I set it up on my mini, does it stream through the main unit and therefore not take up another device slot, or does the mini count as another of my five allowed devices? Just curious.

Thanks to anyone that may be able to answer.

- Byron Followell


----------



## CrispyCritter

bfollowell said:


> This may be answered somewhere on the web site and I've just overlooked it. I'm curious about the Tivo mini's ability to stream Netflix content. I know when I setup Netflix on my main Tivo unit, that takes up one of the five devices I'm allowed from my Netflix account. If I set it up on my mini, does it stream through the main unit and therefore not take up another device slot, or does the mini count as another of my five allowed devices? Just curious.
> - Byron Followell


What plan do you have that currently has 5 allowed devices? Netflix dropped signup device limits on my plan years ago in favor of limits on the number of devices that can simultaneously stream. I've probably signed up 20 devices over the past few years.


----------



## bfollowell

CrispyCritter said:


> What plan do you have that currently has 5 allowed devices? Netflix dropped signup device limits on my plan years ago in favor of limits on the number of devices that can simultaneously stream. I've probably signed up 20 devices over the past few years.


I guess I must not have been paying attention to the changes and missed that change. That's good news. It looks like I won't need to worry about it. I humbly retract my question.

Thanks for the info!

- Byron


----------

